# Trapping Crawfish



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I was thinking about using a crawfish trap to get some bait to use... is there anything I should know as to laws and rules about doing so??

steve


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I have no idea what a craw fish trap is.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

The crawfish traps are usually modified caged minnow traps designed in a square pattern instead of the round pattern of the minnow traps. Both traps use the same funnel format to lead the minnows/crayfish to bait inside the traps. I get crayfish in my round minnow traps, so I've never needed to purchase the crayfish traps. The square crayfish traps also work to collect minnows as the same simple principle is used for both collections.

I'm assuming the crayfish traps follow the same regulations as the minnow traps which can be used for personal use, but need the minnow dealer's license for any sales of bait.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is a pic


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Make certain that if you catch any Rusty Crawfish that you do not use them for bait. They are good with drawn garlic butter.........


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I haven't had much luck using that box type of trap-the crays crawled in, ate the bait, then crawled right back out...this summer, I stuck to regular minnow traps with the openings enlarged a bit to attract the larger crays.

I can't speak for southern MI, but up here in northern MI the crayfish season is pretty much a summer thing-the crays come into shallow water when the temps get to about 65 or so...and can be caught by the thousands in shallow lake water or a stream with a good light at night on your traps. But once the water begins to cool off, which it did here about two weeks ago, the crays go back to deep water. I haven't seen any in two weeks now, and pulled my traps last week. 

I made a crayfish jambalaya and an etoufee this summer that was every bit as good as anything you'd get in the finest cajun restaurants. 

The rusties are now the prevalent species on the lakes from what I've found, so although you don't want to add to the problem by introducing any more to the lakes, I think most of our lakes are already subjected to them.


----------



## RIP (Jun 4, 2002)

Interesting Linda. I spent alot of time researching Rusty's so I could identify them. I really wanted to use crayfish for smally fishing.

after all the pictures and all the research, the final result was that all the crayfish I can find anywhere apear to be Rusty's.

All the places I looked were connected to major watersheds in some way or another, so that might have something to do with it. 

Big manistee, Rusty's
Muskegon, Rusty's
Grand, more rusty's

I suppose some in land lakes might still be dominant in native types, but I couldn't find any.

I think we lost the Rusty Crayfish battle. Curious to know what other people see in their local lakes and rivers.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I don't think there ever was, really, a battle against the rusties here in Michigan. Compared to other states, like Wisconsin, and most of all, Minnesota, there's been NO research or studies on rusties here, and there appears to be little to no interest in them on the part of our DNR-I talked to several fisheries biologists within both the DNR and DEQ who openly admitted to knowing very little about them, and they were the people who pointed me to Minnesota. 

Michigan's DNR doesn't even have them listed as an exotic on the access signs they put at launches...in most of northern MI, so far, at least, we have few problems with things like gobies and ruffes, but the rusties are a major problem here, and they aren't even being recognized. I did notice that in this year's fisheries guide the DNR put in a plug about how good they taste...
 

It's a shame, really, because no one really knows what kind of long-term effects they have on our native crays or on the aquatic habitat as a whole. 

But they are good to eat...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Same rules for a minnow trap.

I never have seen a box trap like that above. For crayfish I have only seen the traditional minnow trap used or in the spring using a big chuck of meat on a line and the crayfish cling to the meat, pull it up and pull the crayfish off and into a bucket. Sort of taste like a combination of crab and lobster to me. Most of the meat is right behind the pinchers.


----------

